# Filling a gap



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Just remember if your'e sloppy Durabond is hard to sand.
I wouldn't switch...
And 3 days is enough

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## debbieindy (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks. That's what I thought. Should I also use the jc with the green lid. Have read that it's preferred for taping, 1st and 2nd coat whereas the green lid is more for the last coat.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

debbieindy said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought. Should I also use the jc with the green lid. Have read that it's preferred for taping, 1st and 2nd coat whereas the green lid is more for the last coat.


Yeah. It's pretty much the same, little easier to spread, little easier to sand still yet.
It doesn't hurt to add a little water to it if it feels a little thick (if it kind of rolls up on itself when you try to spread it).


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't add more to what Titanmen has said. I typically use USG green lid joint compound, just mixed for taping, then add water to my liking for coats 2 and 3. I've never had any problems. just personal preferences I guess?

as always, just my thoughts.

good luck

coupe/Larry


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hold the "Real Drywallers of Wherever" phone for a second. You are not suggesting he automatically tape a corner because 3 days cure time should be enough for whatever lid color are you? What if the guys wall/ceiling are exterior with limited insulation? You guys sure 3 days is enough for a heavily laid in glob of premix? I think I would encourage him to wait until it at least looked dry on the wall side?


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

wait a second! the lady is filling a gap 1/4-1/2" not filling the Nile River here. she said filling in gap getting ready to tape? not exact words.

you could finish drywall in an outside storage shed, no insulation, and it'd dry in 3 days with the doors closed, even if rained.
she could've filled it and taped the next day, so the drying mud sucks the tape in a bit? simply recoat if needed?

the op can decide what they're satisfied with


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

coupe said:


> wait a second! the lady is filling a gap 1/4-1/2" not filling the Nile River here. she said filling in gap getting ready to tape? not exact words.
> 
> you could finish drywall in an outside storage shed, no insulation, and it'd dry in 3 days with the doors closed, even if rained.
> she could've filled it and taped the next day, so the drying mud sucks the tape in a bit? simply recoat if needed?
> ...


Thank you. I couldn't have said that any better.
Like the op can't figure out if it dry or not.


----------

